# New bow came in...need brace height help please!!!!



## redneckone (Nov 2, 2010)

ttt


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

If the bow is at least a 62" bow, you should be able to use a 7-1/2" to 8-1/2" brace. If it's a shorter bow the brace might be 6-1/2" to 7-1/2".

Go for the higher brace and check where the string lies in the string-groove of the limb. If the string is fully seated in the entire length of the groove or just lifting out of the groove at the bottom of the groove, your fine.

Whether the string came with the bow or you purchased the string, check the length. The string should be about 4" shorter than what the length of the bow is. If it is, then twist the string until you attain the max brace you want. You are over-twisting the string if the string starts to "loop."

I am not positive, but I get the impression that you may be just starting with a trad bow. If so, at 50# you may be over-bowed.


----------



## redneckone (Nov 2, 2010)

wonderful i am gonna attempt to twist the string. I think it would be fine for now as long as the string dont slap me, that is annoying as hell and hurts from a 50# bow. The string sits inside the groove with a whole lot of groove left over. And yes this was the string from the factory, I am gonna replace it with a custom zebra hybrid string eventually. I am no robin hood and this is my starter bow. I had hoped to get good enough to be confident for a 30 yard shot before season runs out, but the way i am shooting it looks dim!!! I still have my cam bow setup and zeroed great so i am good. Just gotta get this bow shootin straight..any more tips would be wonderful


----------



## redneckone (Nov 2, 2010)

Ok WHEW!! i twisted the string until it began to "loop" on me, i then back it off and strung and unstrung my bow until i got the brace height comfortable. I set it to about 7 1/4 from the inset of the grip. thats about 3 inches more than i started with. The string doesnt slap anymore, and the bow seems to shoot a bit more comfortable to me now. I am happy. I have been told be several people that i am over-bowed. I am unsure about that i can shoot it comfy and hold it back without shaking. I may be overbowed for a starter, but i will see if i can get accurate with it, then i will make a choice on whether to order lower pound limbs or not. I do know one thing i shot maybe 40 times without a shooting glove and my fingers HURT. I am gonna shoot with my release until i can get a decent pair of archery gloves. I will admit it I AM A SISSY! my fingers hurt like crap. I thought they would be sore but not that quickly. Anyway i can't wait until daylight to shoot some more with my wife. Too bad it is suppose to rain for the next 3 days here then get cold as crap...just my luck.......


----------



## *Kandice* (Nov 7, 2010)

I will shoot in the rain and cold if I have too haha


----------



## redneckone (Nov 2, 2010)

*Kandice* said:


> I will shoot in the rain and cold if I have too haha


we shall see woman


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

redneckone:

DO NOT shoot that bow without a glove or a tab; you will do some serious nerve damage to your fingers and it can occur rapidly.


----------



## redneckone (Nov 2, 2010)

WindWalker said:


> redneckone:
> 
> DO NOT shoot that bow without a glove or a tab; you will do some serious nerve damage to your fingers and it can occur rapidly.


Where were you 2 hours ago!! haha don't worry i learned fast brother. I will be using my release until i find a good quality glove. Those at walmart are just crap looking. I want to find a good leather one that i like. I am looking online for them. Thanks for the info.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

The recommended brace height is 7" to 8". See http://www.pse-archery.com/instructions/8633 Heritage Bow Instructions.pdf


----------



## GSDman (Oct 26, 2010)

I bought a nice glove with codura facing from 3 rivers you may want to consider... it seems to be pretty durable and I'm pulling a bit over 60#... I get tired after 3 hours but the fingers are good to go. I suspect I'll keep it when I move to 85# bc it's pretty heavy duty.


----------



## redneckone (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah i am shopping around and have been looking on 3rivers. I am still undecided if i will switch to finger shooting from my release. I am focusing on accuracy right now so im gonna stick with the release cause it seems easier.


----------



## MrWinkles (Nov 7, 2010)

WindWalker said:


> redneckone:
> 
> DO NOT shoot that bow without a glove or a tab; you will do some serious nerve damage to your fingers and it can occur rapidly.


Just that bow or what?
What in particular is going to cause nerve damage thats an aspect of this bow but not an aspect of other recurves?

I got a kingfisher(My first bow) a couple weeks ago and Ive shot probably 75 shots through it without a glove.
The first day I got a black and blue groove at my first knuckle on all three of my shooting fingers. The next day I didnt shoot to heal my fingers. Since then Ive slowly worked my way up(grease the groove) to 20 shots a day without any pain or bruising.

Im truly curious. This is the first Ive ever heard of nerve damage on an archery website... and I read a lot.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

All bows.... you should use a glove or a tab, or you "can" do damage to your fingers.


----------



## MrWinkles (Nov 7, 2010)

And the glove or tab spreads the pressure across more surface area of your fingers(compared to no glove) reducing the chance of pressure causing injury.
Correct?


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Mr -

You are correct, it's any bow, and it does come up on forums (and in real life) on occasion. 

While nerve damage is possible soft tissue damage is more common, as you experienced. The nerve damage is typically numbness in the finger tips or pads. For a new shooter, a little soreness is common, but ANY tingling or numbness isn't and it means STOP. 

A tab will usually give a clearer release than bare fingers too. Ask yourself who many Olympic shooters you've seen without a tab. 

There will always be people on the Internet who claim to shoot a bow and sometimes heavy ones at that, bare fingered for decades and experience no ill effects. Kinda like the guy who smoked two packs of Camels every day for 1/2 a century and never had a respiratory problem. Yes, those people do exist, just not a risk I'm willing to take. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

MrWinkles said:


> Just that bow or what?
> What in particular is going to cause nerve damage thats an aspect of this bow but not an aspect of other recurves?
> 
> I got a kingfisher(My first bow) a couple weeks ago and Ive shot probably 75 shots through it without a glove.
> ...


The fact that you had to "heal" means you did some damage. The fact that this happened after only 75 shots is even more evident. If you can only get off 20 shots without pain and bruising, you have definite proof of the need for finger protection. If reading it on the Internet makes it more provable to you over your own experience, consider this your official friendly Internet warning.


----------



## MrWinkles (Nov 7, 2010)

Sanford said:


> The fact that you had to "heal" means you did some damage. The fact that this happened after only 75 shots is even more evident. If you can only get off 20 shots without pain and bruising, you have definite proof of the need for finger protection. If reading it on the Internet makes it more provable to you over your own experience, consider this your official friendly Internet warning.


If you have nothing nice to say...And I have nothing nice to say. 
I am going to point out that you made quite a lot of ASSumptions in your post.



Viper1 said:


> Mr -
> 
> You are correct, it's any bow, and it does come up on forums (and in real life) on occasion.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Not a risk Im willing to take either.
To clarify...I felt no pain or tingling or numbness. I only noticed the black and blue after looking down at my hand. When I noticed it, I thought "can I feel my fingertips?" I then tried to and could feel them. Whew!


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

Sorry, not trying to be snarky. I was not making any assumption, just puzzled. If you shoot a lot, or want to, get a good tab with some thickness.


----------



## MrWinkles (Nov 7, 2010)

Sanford said:


> Sorry, not trying to be snarky. I was not making any assumption, just puzzled. If you shoot a lot, or want to, get a good tab with some thickness.


Thank you.
Im actually heading to the local sporting goods store today to get some bare shafts and to see if they carry any gloves or tabs.(They mainly sell compound stuff.)


----------

